# Meet Lola.... at last!!



## loubie1736 (May 23, 2005)

Ok...these have been a long time in coming but here she is....."introducing Miss Lola!"


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Well how sweet! Pretty baby!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She is beautiful ! Such lovely markings.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG that second pic is too cute, I have one similar....Beautiful gal!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

She's beautiful and that 2nd pic is ultra cute.


----------



## Tamilyn (Jul 19, 2005)

Hello miss lola :wave: You are a very pretty girl!!!!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awww miss lola is one cute chi!!!! wow she's gorgeous!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*Lola*

Lola is beautiful :wave:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

she is really lovely x


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Look how elegant she is :shock: Perfect!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww she is a cutie


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

She is just beautiful!!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

:shock: She is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

She is perfect!!!!!!!   I love the third picture!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

She is way too cute. And I love the second picture too.

Leslie


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

shes so cute


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

I love her!! What a beauty.


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

I just lover her coloring. She is sooo cute..


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Lucie , your Lola is so cute , I can't wait till Sunday to meet her


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

she's very beautiful!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Too Too Too cute I love the 2nd pic I would blow that up and frame it


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Exquisite!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

She's beautiful!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

those are such sweet pics !!! precious 

kisses nat


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

That is what you call a cutie pie she was worth the wait


----------

